# AguaVerde's 15 Gallon



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking for quite a bit on the forum before I registered and since then I've been lurking some more for good measure. :snakeman:

I think it's time to share as I'd appreciate the feedback and the casually obsessed hobbyist banter.

I love seeing progression shots so here is day one: (crappy phone camera)










and a few days ago before a heavy trim:










Equipment: 15G AGA (24x12x12), GLO t5 2x24W, Eheim 2213, C02 pressurized system w/ solenoid, big ass ugly heater.

Flora:
Java Moss, Needle leaf java fern, Rotala Nanjenshan, Rotala Wallichi, Blyxa Japonica, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Ludwigia Arcuata, Curly Hairgrass, Red Cabomba.

Fauna
12 White Cloud Mountain Minnow, 12 Green Neons, 4 Rasbora Espei, 1 Apistogramma Cacatuoides, 20+ breeding cherry shrimp, 2 orange sunkist shrimp

I know you want more pics...

















I am not to sure what I am going for with this tank, this is only my second freshwater planted and am still getting used to dealing with plants as opposed to corals. I love the difference in maintenance and "feel" though. Much more serene.

Here's one of my reef tanks of past. 









Let me know what you think.


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

haha, stunning reef tank. And the freshwater tank aint bad either 

for being your second tank, its amazing. I would love some baby tears aka hemianthus macranthemoides. But the ones at the store looked like dirt and mush on a stick.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks popomon, I'm trying to develop that green thumb. It seems you have MTS (multiple tanks syndrome), I'm dying to get another one already. Planted tanks are just as bad as reef tanks.

BTW I am selling the post-trim stems for HM in the for sale/trade area.


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

ooohh, if only i had cash  keep spending it on things i see, thought i'd save up for a 20 gal long, first thing i bought after i thought of that was a rubber lip pleco, rotala, and ludwigia. haha, i keep buying stuff. well, if it keeps growing, and you keep trimming, maybe i'll hit you up on an offer.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, your tank is great! I can imagine how nice it must look in real life. Thumbs up


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful tank! I LOVE IT! It sure has come a looooooooong way since day 1. I hope mine looks that nice one day. I can get the plants to grow nicely but I suck at scaping. Also I like the name for your heater hahaha.

I am curious what is the plant with the very fine leafs to the left of the java fern? And what is the plant to the right of the java fern that is bright green?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I love the freshwater tank before the trim. The white clouds, green neon tetras and espei rasboras look very happy in your tank. You have inspired me to replace my boring black phantom tetras with green neon tetras.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

GreenLeaf,
Thanks for the thumbs up! I agree tanks look much better in person. I can only imagine standing in front of some of Takashi Amano's tanks!










gBoy,
The fine leaf plant on the left of the Java fern is Rotala Nanjenshan, the one on the right is Hemianthus Micranthemoides.
Another bright green plant that I've tried in my first tank was micranthemum umbrosum. It's a great plant if you want a bright green that is easy to keep.










totziens,

I am glad I could be your muse! Green neons are great fish, you can put quite a few and they don't take up too much bioload space. I love seeing the blue orb as it swims around the tank. Very decent schoolers.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Speaking of my first planted in this same 15 gallon, I found a picture! You can see the Umbrosum on the bottom left.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice. I like the first tank as well. 

THe micranthemum umbrosum is nice but I like the leaf shape/structure of the hemianthus micranthemum better. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Is the giant sized tank yours or Amano's? You can go swimming inside provided you don't hit the driftwood...haha. If I have a tank that size, I swear that I will get rid of my MTS (multiple tanks syndrome)....it's going to keep me very busy 

Will be heading to look for green neon tetras at a farm not too far away from my place today.


----------

